# Black Bear Coffee House



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We're obsessed with good coffee... and we wish everyone else was too.

We are nestled along the spine of the Alaska Range in the most beautiful place in the world: 1/2 mile north of the entrance to Denali National Park. The Black Bear is known to convert most of it's baristas into pirates and superheros, or pour a sweet rosetta with a rockin' side pony. People like us. We like us. Go for a LONG walk, and come see us.

More...


----------

